# Where to fish in Hocking Hills



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Without turning this into a sob story, my 10 y.o. son has been getting chemo treatments for cancer in Columbus. He was hoping to go to a special camp this week for sick kids but he had a set-back and it looks like he can't go. My wife and I are planning on getting a cabin in Hocking Hills to make up for it this weekend. He likes to fish and I'm looking for a good place to take him fishing. I've got a small boat, a canoe and 4x4. Does Lake Logan have a lot of fishing pressure and is it worth it? Is there anything in the area that may be better? I might only have 2-3 hours depending upon his energy level to get him out there so I'll need to find a good spot and get all of the research done before I go so I can get a smile on his face. Thanks for your help.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The hocking river. Minnows under a bobber around any rocky area should get you some smallmouth and rockbass.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im headed down there myself tomorrow, its my understanding that the Hocking is a bit high, so my efforts at least to start will be at Logan, if I can keep internet access I will report back if I have any luck at all.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

you may try rose lake at old mans cave.
i hope that everything works out good for your son.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Hocking Hills Canoe Livery has a page showing suggested water levels and flows for canoeing the Hocking here: http://www.hockingriver.com/waterlvl.htm
and the current flow and level can be found here: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=03157500
Hope that helps with the planning.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Tanker, I will take you and your boy ANYWHERE you want to go.

Just let me know. I live in Logan and fish a ton of different places from the hocking river to salt creek to wherever.

Send me a PM and we'll finalize the details if your interested.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

If you're limited on time, I would try Rose Lake. It has super gin clear water so you may have to adjust your gear. But it should have enough action to keep your boy busy.

Good luck. And God bless you and your son.


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately we have been stuck in the hospital since Sunday and we'll be lucky to get out before the end of the weekend. Hopefully we'll get down to Hocking Hills before the end of the summer.


----------

